# I sat in some cars today...



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Pics:


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

... McLaren had a surprising amount of room in it.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

..


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

...


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

...


----------

